# Games for clausual gamer



## moijk (Jul 30, 2009)

I work full time and study, so you can imagine how little time I have for games. but at times I'd love to kill some minutes. so any good games for my use? I got both a radeon 4870 mac pro and a macbook pro with 9600m gt 512mb so I should be able to run about anything. Dualboot is ofcourse out of the question


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 30, 2009)

World of Warcraft?  The Sims 3?  Diablo?  What kind of games are you into?  RPGs?  JRPGs?  Sports?  Strategy?  Action?  Puzzle?

Or maybe a nice game of ball, outside, in the real world?


----------



## moijk (Jul 31, 2009)

When I asked for games for the clausal gamer, I implied games that I could take a round of in fifteen minutes / half an hour and get back to work. Now your suggestions are good. World of Warcraft, the sims 3 and diablo are great if you got the entire weekend in front of you. But I wasn't too clear, so I'll try to be more specific.

Since I have been playing games at times for my entire life (since the vic 20 in around 1981), I love retro games and play some on the emulators. But I'd like to play some modern games. I want enough eye candy to make use of my computers capeabilities, but a gameplay that doesn't require hours and hours of training to have fun with. Back in the day I played a lot of games that would be games like breakout clones, sidescroller shootemups, racing games, beatem ups and puzzle/board games. But those doesn't usually use much of my computers powers. so I'm ready for a modern alternative. I used to play battlefield 2 a while ago, and I at least had fun getting constantly shot  but took a bit too much time, though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah, yes, I misunderstood your original question.

I'm not too big into gaming on the computer, but I remember games by Ambrosia under OS 7/8/9.  Nice, easy to pick up, good graphics... It looks like they've got a game or two for OS X -- maybe worth a look:

http://www.ambrosiasw.com


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 8, 2009)

If you don't mind going to a website to play, try www.pogo.com. Some other ideas:

www.greenapplegames.com
www.apple.com/games

Bot
and check out www.insidemacgames.com for Mac game news.


----------



## macgamer (Nov 21, 2009)

You can find many casual Mac games at MyMacGames.com
For example, you can play Plants vs Zombies - is a pretty good casual strategy game, Star Defender is a space shooter (like old Galaxian game).


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 22, 2009)

clausual

clausual

casual


----------



## liquidfigment (Feb 13, 2010)

Personally, World of Warcraft is my choice.  Yes, it can be a time sink if you choose. But since I have stopped playing hardcore a couple of months ago, I like hoppin on for 15-30 mins at a time, doing a few quests, levelling a bit, messing around in the auction house or doing some dailies.  Sure, I can blow 8 hours on it if I want, but if I want to just kill some time or break up the monotony of the day, I can do that no problem with WoW.  Just don't get hooked... cause then you won't have to worry about that job anymore.  *sly grin*

But if WoW isn't your thing go with Lego Star Wars or Lego Indiana Jones.  The levels take 10-15 mins a piece, cool music and all those characters you loved from the movies... in lil Lego format.


----------



## BreatheCarolina (Feb 13, 2010)

Urban Terror. Fun multi player FPS game with some interesting physics, small client, really good support and community, and best of all...free.

Urban Terror


----------

